# 1994 UrS4



## PSD420 (Dec 7, 2002)

_Modified by PSD420 at 1:18 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

car looks clean.
Get rid of the big azz pimp wheels and lower it and you'll have a nice machine......


----------



## PSD420 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Whats the best deal on a lowering kit? Can I just swap the springs?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

ECS tuning has some good prices on springs, shocks and kits
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...rings


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Wheels are cool but lower it, 2bennett. What color is that?


----------



## PSD420 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (URSledgehammer)*

Thanks for the link, ordered sport spirngs. How will it ride with factory struts?. Color is a custom Black/Grey.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (PSD420)*

Poorly until they blow then worst. Ride high for a minute and take your suspension apart once. Get some strut mount bushings too.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

you sure about that being a 94 S4?
it's got an S6 hood and bumpers and mirrors.
of course, with the custom paint, they could have been replaced


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

s4 fenders but the rest of the car is s6 including trim, bumpers, mirrors, and hood
looks wierd


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

How do you tell the fenders?
I thought S4 and S6s had the same flared fenders.


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

the corner lights


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

oh right.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Front bumper is S4, you can see where the textured used to be before paint


----------

